# Nederland duur horloge land?



## drx86

He guys,Ligt het aan mij of is Nederland een duur land om je horloges in te kopen? Hier op WUS lees ik vaak over prijzen in dollars waar je op Nederlandse sites of in winkels in nederland gewoon een euro teken voor kan zetten. Zo lees ik genoeg berichten dat bijv. de Le Locle van Tissot voor $300 bij dealers verkrijgbaar zijn maar kost het me in nederland 350 euro tot zelfs 390 euro.En hoe zit het eigelijk met kortingen? Ik heb van Arizona Fine Time een mooie korting gekregen op mijn Mido Baroncelli. Is dit gebruikelijk of is het eigenlijk "not done" om in een winkel of via een webwinkel te vragen naar een korting? Wat zijn daar de "ongeschreven" regels van?


----------



## MichielV

Mijn aankopen zijn op te delen in twee categorieen. De eerste zijn de horloges onder de 1000 euro. Deze koop ik voornamelijk via het internet (uit Japan, Ebay of particulieren in Nederland). Hierdoor ben ik niet echt bekend met het prijsbeleid in Nederland. Bij mijn aankopen via internet vraag ik niet om korting. Dit is in mijn ogen lastig, dus dan begin ik er al niet aan. Ik kan dus geen antwoord geven over het prijsbeleid in dit segment of over korting vragen via het internet.

Voor de duurdere horloges kom ik altijd uit bij een juwelier of handelaar, dus dan is het altijd een persoonlijke overdracht. In dat geval is onderhandelen mogelijk. Vragen mag natuurlijk altijd, maar de verkoper hoeft geen korting te geven. Het verschilt dus per juwelier of zelfs per verkoper. Maar het verschilt ook per model. Een heel gangbaar model krijgt minder snel korting, omdat ze deze toch wel weer kwijt raken aan een ander. Bij de wat minder gangbare modellen is dit weer wat meer rekbaar.

De prijzen in dit segment zijn volgens mij vaak gelijk voor heel Europa. Wellicht wat onderlinge verschillen, maar die ben ik zelf nog niet tegen gekomen. Wat je wel eens hoort is dat bij bepaalde aankopen uit bijvoorbeeld Amerika geld gepakt kan worden door het ontwijken van de btw / invoerrechten en een lagere aanschaf prijs. (Ook met de koers van de euro te maken natuurlijk  ).


----------



## watchmario

drx86 said:


> He guys,
> 
> Ligt het aan mij of is Nederland een duur land om je horloges in te kopen? Hier op WUS lees ik vaak over prijzen in dollars waar je op Nederlandse sites of in winkels in nederland gewoon een euro teken voor kan zetten. Zo lees ik genoeg berichten dat bijv. Le Locle van Tissot voor $300 bij een dealer verkrijgbaar is maar kost het me in nederland 350 euro tot zelfs 390 euro.
> 
> En hoe zit het eigelijk met kortingen? Ik heb van Arizona Fine Time een mooie korting gekregen op mijn Mido Baroncelli. Is dit gebruikelijk of is het eigelijk "not done" om in een winkel hier in Nederland of via een webwinkel te vragen naar een korting? Wat zijn daar de "ongeschreven" regels van?


Ik denk dat je gelijk hebt, dure horloges in NL.
Al mijn horloges koop ik ook via internet webshops, soms zijn duitse webwinkels nog goedkoper ook + verzending.
Juweliers in mijn stad hebben ook altijd hogere prijzen als in de webwinkels, maar als je een duurder horloge wilt kopen zal ik eerst kijken naar een juwelier (dan kun je hem zo terug brengen).

We hebben een soort amazon.com nodig in Nederland!


----------



## Bidle

Los van of Nederland duurder is.

Bij juweliers kun je prima korting krijgen, als je een tijdje meeloopt weet je ook ongeveer hoeveel korting je kan verwachten bij een merk.


----------



## om-4

Klopt dat NL duurder is dan VS maar dat is met bijna alles.
Kijk naar prijzen voor consumenten electronica, kan je ook gewoon de $ voor € inwissellen.

Heeft denk ik te maken met marktaandeel/afzet mogelijkheden en BTW. Helaas.


----------



## Kananta1

Eigenlijk is het the gek voor woorden dat de verschillen zo groot kunnen zijn. De hele markt voor horologes gaat eraan. Nieuwe horologes zie je in andere landen stukken goedkoper weggaan. Dit is pijnlijk zeker als het om dure horologes gaat. De markt maakt zichzelf kapot. 
Voor mij maakt het niets uit om the betalen voor goeie horologes als het dan maar voor iedereen hetzelfde is.


----------



## Kananta1

Kananta1 said:


> Eigenlijk is het the gek voor woorden dat de verschillen zo groot kunnen zijn. De hele markt voor horologes gaat eraan. Nieuwe horologes zie je in andere landen stukken goedkoper weggaan. Dit is pijnlijk zeker als het om dure horologes gaat. De markt maakt zichzelf kapot.
> Voor mij maakt het niets uit om the betalen voor goeie horologes als het dan maar voor iedereen hetzelfde is.


Helaas is dit een droom maar wilde het toch even kwijt.


----------



## drx86

Bidle said:


> Los van of Nederland duurder is.Bij juweliers kun je prima korting krijgen, als je een tijdje meeloopt weet je ook ongeveer hoeveel korting je kan verwachten bij een merk.


Probleem is dat ik nog niet zo lang meeloop maar uiteraard wel vanaf het begin de beste korting wil hebben. Ben natuurlijk niet voor niks een Nederlander! Haha


----------



## Bidle

drx86 said:


> Probleem is dat ik nog niet zo lang meeloop maar uiteraard wel vanaf het begin de beste korting wil hebben. Ben natuurlijk niet voor niks een Nederlander! Haha


Dat komt vanzelf wel! Mocht je toch een keer advies willen dan horen we het wel; Hollander! ;-)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MHe225

om-4 said:


> Klopt dat NL duurder is dan VS .... Heeft denk ik te maken met ..... BTW. Helaas.


Bingo! En het wordt alleen maar erger met de aankomende tijdelijke BTW verhoging - vast net zo tijdelijk als het kwartje van Kok.

Ikzelf woon in het buitenland en heb eigenlijk al mijn dure horloges in Nederland gekocht. De invoerrechten van ca 4% worden royaal gecompenseerd doordat BTW vervalt en zo koop ik voordeliger in NL dan in de VS. 
Dat heeft Ace bijvoorbeeld bepaald geen windeieren gelegd en hun verkoopsucces in de VS is niet onopgemerkt gebleven. En dus hebben AD's in de VS bij de fabrikanten geklaagd met als gevolg dat Ace nu restricties opgelegd gekregen heeft: zij mogen IWC en Omega alleen nog maar binnen de Europese Unie verkopen .... Hoezo vrije marktwerking en _Global Economy_?

Ron


----------



## om-4

Gelukkig zijn wij weer goedkoper dan onze vrienden in Scandinavië.


----------



## Karel81

om-4 said:


> Gelukkig zijn wij weer goedkoper dan onze vrienden in Scandinavië.


Of in België. Meeste elektronica duurder in België dan in Nederland. Aanbod aan e-winkels Nederland veel en veel breder. Recente PC en receiver aangekocht in Nederland. Met BTW verhoging in Nederland zal het verschil uiteraard wel wat zakken.


----------



## Barttjeh

Verder is de Nederlandse markt natuurlijk veel kleiner dan dat de markt voor Amazon.com is. Als je en kleinere afzetmarkt hebt moeten je horloges duurder zijn omdat de kans dat je iets verkoopt kleiner is. Ik zoek gewoon goed en koop wat uiteindelijk het goedkoopst is, ik wacht soms stiekem als blijkt dat de dollar aan het zakken is. Momenteel zitten we met onze euro erg laag, en dat zal met Spanje, Italie, Portugal en Griekeland wel niet beter worden. Dus ondertussen weer binnen Europa naar leuke prijsjes aan het zoeken...


----------



## T_I

Wat me opvalt is dat vooral mechanische horloges hier vergeleken met het quartz geweld aan de prijs zijn. Vast omdat het 'goedkopere' spul van het zelfde kwaliteitsniveau als de instap quartz niet geleverd worden. Het viel me op bij de zoektocht dat je voor 10,= als een quartz ding hebt (batterij leeft vast langer dan het horloge), maar dat je bij mechanisch al boven de 100 zit. (in een winkel)


----------



## drx86

Een voorbeeld van een mogelijke korting:

Een Sinn 556A van horloge platform nl voor 740 euro. (prijs zoals op de website)

Stel je gaat daar langs en gaat het gesprek aan, past hem, wilt hem kopen en dan..... de prijs. What to do? What to expect?


----------

